# PTSB - Padraic Kissane on RTE Radio 1 earlier



## WizardDr (29 Jul 2015)

Mr Kissane gave a compelling interview to 'Today with Sean O'Rourke'. Concise, credible, sincere and knowledgeable. Got every point across in a non emotional and non antagonistic way.

This looks very bad for PTSB and it appears they have been forced into action by the Central Bank and according to a tweet by Jill Kirby, Mr Kissane handed the Central Bank a dossier that has led to this admission and contrition.

I cannot see with the revelations so far how the Management can continue in office because at the heart of this was an appeal to the Supreme Court.  PTSB would not have got strong advice that they were going to win, but that they would likely lose. But that does not appear to have been the purpose of the appeal to the Supreme Court.  The 3 year period means many cases fall outside the 'six year period' for litigation. In other words this was a deliberate strategy and when the cases start with Messrs Sue, Grabbit & Runne (solicitors) the discovery process could destroy the management unless of course destruction of evidence has already taken place.

"In the aftermath of yesterday's revelations that at least 22 people lost their homes as a result of mortgage over-charging by Permanent TSB, those affected are now being faced with compensation offers that some have been describing as insulting.

Joining Keelin on the line was Thomas Ryan, in Co. Wexford, whose family has been through a six year battle with the bank over this issue and Padraic Kissane, a financial advisor who has been representing many of the affected families.

Padraic Kissane, financial advisor and Tomas Ryan a PTSB mortgage holder spoke to Keelin."

Hear it here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## OPTI (29 Jul 2015)

Brilliant interview Pauraic Kissane !


----------



## random2011 (29 Jul 2015)

Interesting to hear Padraic say Masding has said that more than 1400 customers are likely affected.


----------

